# JB 9.00 convert official PKG from orbis patcher to FPKG



## tiba (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello,

I can"t install pkg download from orbis patcher because is not fpkg !

i try to re marry the fpkg game with update pkg (Duxas PS4 patch repackager 7.2.18) but only we can marry FPKG game to FPKG patch
so how to convert official patch to FPKG patch ?

Thank you


----------



## Fgamer (Jan 6, 2022)

You can't convert an official update, you have to install it with an official game and then dump it to make an fpkg out of it.

For simple questions like this see https://gbatemp.net/threads/aio-ps4-exploit-guide.497858/

The answer to this is in the first post.


----------

